# Taxonomy Diagram



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brown JL et al. (2011) A taxonomic revision of the Neotropical poison frog genus /Ranitomeya/ (Amphibia: Dendrobatidae). Zootaxa 3083: 1-120.
Fulltext: http://bit.ly/2011RanitomeyaRevision


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

There it is! Was trying to add that to Pintrest the other day and my laptop died.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I received that full text in an email some time ago. Click on that bad boy, BUT install a drool protector on your keyboard first! There are pictures that will make you cry with envy!
Sooo much information!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Doug you are correct. The pair of sirensis that they have a picture of is amazing!!! Also, if I ever produce any "arena blanca" with the crazy yellow/green pattern on them, Ill be keeping them. Haha


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know the status of the R. fantastica "Santa Maria de Nieva?" Ive seen pics of them but nothing recent. They look a lot like O. lehmanni. The fantastica plate is my favorite by far. I love the R. fantastica "Yurimaguas."


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> I received that full text in an email some time ago. Click on that bad boy, BUT install a drool protector on your keyboard first! There are pictures that will make you cry with envy!
> Sooo much information!


Agreed! I read through that a couple days ago. Fascinating!


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

As someone who is fairly new to dart's but eager to learn this is almost sensory overload.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As someone who is NOT new to darts, this is sensory overload!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> As someone who is NOT new to darts, this is sensory overload!


I was astonished this hasn't been posted on here earlier. Puts things into perspective.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

This is really cool but the pumilio and dendrobates thing is weird. I would think that they would be closer to ranitomeya with the size and egg feeding behavior. 

The Ranitomeya section is extremely useful.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Daleo said:


> This is really cool but the pumilio and dendrobates thing is weird. I would think that they would be closer to ranitomeya with the size and egg feeding behavior.
> 
> The Ranitomeya section is extremely useful.


Not really, It's much like mantelas and dendrobatids. Two species evolving similar behavior or colors. In fact, Oophaga is the older of the two (Ranitomeya and Oophaga). This is also shown because the feeder eggs of Oophaga are specialized for feeding, whereas Ranitomeya eggs are just unfertilized eggs (i.e Oophaga have had more time to evolve the specialized eggs). Someone correct me I'm wrong (Ed)

D


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

oh my!!!! that just made my day. now if i can just stop drooling


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I would love to have this in poster size!!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

ndame88 said:


> I would love to have this in poster size!!


I 2nd that opinion.


----------



## DrNick (Jan 11, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> the feeder eggs of Oophaga are specialized for feeding, whereas Ranitomeya eggs are just unfertilized eggs


Do you (or anyone else!!) have a ref for this by any chance?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

DrNick said:


> Do you (or anyone else!!) have a ref for this by any chance?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


Brown et al. 2011. Taxonomic Revision of the Neotropical Poison Frog Genus Ranitomeya (Amphibia: Dendrobatidae). Zootaxa 3083:1–120.

It is available from Jason Brown's site.

How much interest is there in purchasing this poster?

Edit: Oops, not the reference you were looking for...but it may still be in there!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Daleo said:


> This is really cool but the pumilio and dendrobates thing is weird. I would think that they would be closer to ranitomeya with the size and egg feeding behavior.
> 
> The Ranitomeya section is extremely useful.


It would seem like egg feeding evolved convergently in those two lineages. Not all Ranitomeya exhibit oophagy; it only evolved in the vanzolinii clade.



> Not really, It's much like mantelas and dendrobatids. Two species evolving similar behavior or colors. In fact, Oophaga is the older of the two (Ranitomeya and Oophaga). This is also shown because the feeder eggs of Oophaga are specialized for feeding, whereas Ranitomeya eggs are just unfertilized eggs (i.e Oophaga have had more time to evolve the specialized eggs). Someone correct me I'm wrong (Ed)


No extant species or genera are older than another. Some just exhibit more ancestral characteristics than another. As far as I know, all feeder eggs are just unfertilized eggs, but Oophaga tadpoles are specialized to feed on eggs, whereas Ranitomeya tadpoles can feed on other things besides eggs.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I 3rd the poster, I wish someone were to offer it forsale I would def buy


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Studies show that oophaga feeder eggs are more nutrient rich than ranitomeya and can not be fertilized. Ed linked to the study in a post somewhere.

D


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing information overload!


----------



## DrNick (Jan 11, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Studies show that oophaga feeder eggs are more nutrient rich than ranitomeya and can not be fertilized. Ed linked to the study in a post somewhere.
> 
> D


So I've heard, but I've never seen a study - despite searching! If you remember where it is posted please do let me know. Cheers,

Nick


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Having free access to scientific journal articles such as this one is my favorite part of being in college.


----------

